# Super Value



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

Ben,

Thanks for the review. I have looked at this jointer as well. As of now, I am still getting by with my old one. Maybe someday.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the good review. It sounds like you made a good choice.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new tool! Will you be picking up a planer to go along with the jointer?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

great review, thanks!

now - how about some photos of those walnut slabs you milled on it?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Good review Ben… I found it helpful as I am in the hunt for a jointer as well.


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim I have had a planer for a while and thought I could get by without the jointer but the planer just won't get the stock flat without jointing one side first.

PurpLev, I am in the process of building a medicine cabinet with the walnut and should be done in a couple of days. When I finish I will post a picture of it along with some of the walnut boards that I milled and haven't used. I can't figure out how to post anymore pictures to this particular thread.


----------



## newguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the post as I've been trying to figure out the best 6 inch jointer at a reasonable price. Think I'll take a look at this one for sure.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Cons*=
*This jointer only has six inches of face jointing capacity." *

How can you list this as a "con" ???.....You bought a 6" jointer , Bro ! 
It might well be a "con" if you bought the 8" jointer and were only able to mill 6 inches of your board with it.
I don't think that the dust collecting shroud is a "con" either if it works properly with the dust collector hooked up to it . Kind of sounds like it is doing what it was intended to do and what you're actually describing is known as Operator Error . Other than that , nice review and great pictures of a fine machine ! 
Happy Woodworking , Ben : )


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree that the jointer does everything it is intended to do and that it is pretty much perfect in ever way. It took me a while to come up with any "cons" at all. I guess I should have labeled that paragraph "operator errors".


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

Surprisingly, there is someone that brings this jointer to my little island. the problem is that its priced at almost 1000 USD…


----------



## BTM (Jun 2, 2009)

i have this jointer as well and would like to add that the extra ~10" of bed length versus the "non-deluxe" version is a great thing to have. My research led me to conclude this was the best jointer option for a 110volt constraint.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

Ah, is the non deluxe version JJ-6CSX? thats what we have here.


----------

